# Looking for long term mature NSFW roleplay.



## Marinete Mercier (Nov 4, 2017)

Looking for a long term roleplay partner for romance and mature roleplays only. Please be semi-literate to very literate at least 2 to 3 sentences per reply. I only roleplay in the third person. No fetishes, certain kinks are fine as long as discussed first. Preferably male or masculine representing characters but the roleplayer doesn't matter. I am taken so no irl relationships, this is purely roleplay and for fun.
If interested Private Message me with a picture and description of your fursona/O.C.


----------

